# The ineptness of nationals



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

You go to a property to winterize it only to find the plumbing is completely gone hot water tank included. Submit your photos do the pcr jump through all the hoops you have to just to get paid for a trip charge.
The next day you get an email stating they need you to return and take pictures of a compressor hooked up and see if lines will hold pressure. which f-ing picture did I submit that showed any water lines you imbecile. No wonder this industry is going to hell in a handbasket dealing with idiots that are only looking at pictures to see where they can reduce your invoice instead of looking and reading what you submitted!! 
:furious:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

they did that to me also so i went back and hooked up the gauge to the outside spigot showed 0 pressure poured AF down any drain that was left and billed them for a wint. They actually paid it.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Had the same, all pipes missing from sinks and toilets, was asked why I didn't use anti freeze or do pressure test. Duh.. there are no pipes.
Found another one where most of the plumbing was ripped out. Funny thing was there was an old toilet bowl in the middle of the basement. You got it, the other hack poured anti freeze and put a winterized sticker on it.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> they did that to me also so i went back and hooked up the gauge to the outside spigot showed 0 pressure poured AF down any drain that was left and billed them for a wint. They actually paid it.


Have had several where the only thing left of any plumbing was the bathroom sink. All copper gone, WH gone, tub gone, kitchen sink gone, toilet gone. Poured AF down the bathroom sink drain, slapped a sticker on it, billed a wint, moved on to the next one. I used to call and ask questions about whether I should even attempt a wint. I was told - "Do what you can". I quit asking questions. AND, I quit feeling bad about billing for a whole wint too. After the first time I was sent back for "We can't read the pressure gauge." and "Where's the picture of no water in the toilet?" 

Goes along with my motto - Don't get mad, get paid.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> . Funny thing was there was an old toilet bowl in the middle of the basement. You got it, the other hack poured anti freeze and put a winterized sticker on it.


Well it's not like he lied. That toilet wont freeze. :thumbup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Had three of those today.*

One City I work in has some serious copper bandits. I just left and an awaiting "clarification". I did see an interesting thing though. The guy before me capped the fixtures/appliances. He must have charge for the plumbing repair and the Wint. Got me thinkin' $ince I have $o many like thi$. :icon_wink:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> One City I work in has some serious copper bandits. I just left and an awaiting "clarification". I did see an interesting thing though. The guy before me capped the fixtures/appliances. He must have charge for the plumbing repair and the Wint. Got me thinkin' $ince I have $o many like thi$. :icon_wink:


No MCS is notoriously stupid for this. Plumbing cut out and missing. take pictures of all the cut lines and submit bid to repair. BUt nooooo get a work order to cap ALL open lines. I call in . really you want me to cap a cut line in the basement that goes to the upstairs faucet??? Answer yes. so I go back and cap 15 different line at $10 apiece. :thumbsup: Must be scared spider will live in the pipes. :yawn:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I capped 42 speaker wires one time that went from where the entertainment center would sit at one end of the room to where the speakers would be mounted at the other end of the room. 

It was easier than trying to explain that the wires were connected to nothing and therefore could not be a hazard. 

My head hurts after trying to explain ones like that.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Five Brothers will also get their panties in a twist if you report busted plumbing without bids to cap the lines. Verticle water lines broken on both ends. That is the result of people who cannot think for themselves or use common sense.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Five Brothers will also get their panties in a twist if you report busted plumbing without bids to cap the lines. Verticle water lines broken on both ends. That is the result of people who cannot think for themselves or use common sense.


Common sense is so rare it is a super power.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

if common sense is sooo common then why is it that no one has it 
blahh hahaa


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

When you have a regional that has even less experienced office jockeys, reporting to office jockeys at a national that are totally clueless its nothing but a recipe for disaster. This business is no longer a business its a war against stupidity. If the banks knew half of what these nationals and regionals were doing to them they actually might think twice and deal with reputable contractors directly. (I can dream can't I) I cannot wait to get out of this industry it is no longer a viable stream of income, its a battle to get paid, a battle to make idiots understand what you are telling them, a battle to make a profit dealing with imbeciles. I don't give a flying fu** anymore about deadlines you'll get it when I get to it is my motto the house has sat vacant in a shi*hole of a neighborhood for 2 years every piece of copper is stripped I don't think it really matters if that window on the second floor is boarded up today or next week for that matter the house is already a dilapidated pile of scrap or haven't you been able to determine that from the 1000 plus pictures that have been taken over the course of its vacancy. Just another rant from a contractor that has had enough. I can only see this industry getting worse not better.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We received a call from a company to do an initial grass cut on a property they just received. I told them that we it snow twice here and the grass is covered.
They responded with please go and photo for a trip charge. Uh not happening.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a broker contact us for two bids last week for initial yard services. Snow is on the ground. He says "Don't worry, the bids are just for documentation and they won't bother with it until April 1st."
I just got the approvals to complete with a 72 hour window yesterday, lol.
Things that make you go "huh".....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Had a broker contact us for two bids last week for initial yard services. Snow is on the ground. He says "Don't worry, the bids are just for documentation and they won't bother with it until April 1st."
> I just got the approvals to complete with a 72 hour window yesterday, lol.
> Things that make you go "huh".....


Did an initial svc WO for FAS year back it had snowed and there was not enough to consider it to be a snow removal so we ran the mower over the snow covered yard and got an initial yard payment BWAAHA idiots


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Now I would have to pull over on the side of the road for that.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Who trains these idiots? It is only getting worse the turnover at these companies has to be astronomical. Obviously lack of common sense and a masters degree in stupidity are prerequisites for employment. Here is a piece of advice for every employee of Nationals and Regionals. Either before or after you look at submitted pictures READ THE PCR AND OR THE WCL!!! That way you won't waste my time, your time, your clients time, your companies time because time is money. Except of course when it comes to our time.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It's pretty easy to see that many of the owners/staff of these regional outfits were once employees/managers for national outfits, saw the money being made and decided to go out and make it for themselves. Not a coincidence that so many are based in oh, say Ohio, Michigan, Florida and Texas.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Screwguard, Five Stooges. Cypricks, and No Logic? :whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It's pretty easy to see that many of the owners/staff of these regional outfits were once employees/managers for national outfits, saw the money being made and decided to go out and make it for themselves. Not a coincidence that so many are based in oh, say Ohio, Michigan, Florida and Texas.


Let's not forget they are all members of the exclusive club NAMFS...
That is whois promoting the pyramid system...NAMFS members.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

How about this, I got a recut work order in the middle of Dec. for a property here in KY that I mowed the last of Oct!!!!!! yea right..................


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Please return to property and take pictures of snow to verify why you cant cut. Really??!! Do you really think if the whole state is getting snowed on this yard is the only one that doesn't have snow on it?!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe they should bookmark NOAA under their favorites and add your zip code....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Your bid has been approved from bid placed 10-14-12

proceed with tearing off and re roofing 500 sq ft garage including removeing rotten decking and replacing. Due 1/9/13.

Yeah thats gonna happen after 16 inches of snow and -43 wind chill.


----------

